# Cattleya trianae semialba flamea ‘Kathleen’



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2020)

Bright and cheerful. Good grower with multi leads...


----------



## Don I (Apr 30, 2020)

Lovely.
Don


----------



## monocotman (Apr 30, 2020)

Really Nice!
David


----------



## Guldal (Apr 30, 2020)

That's a gorgeous flower!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks all. More pics today:









You can see how big this plant is growing out of the pot in last pic.


----------



## gego (Apr 30, 2020)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2020)

Wuh oh, repot time. It appears the dorsal is standing
tall and that seems unusual for most Catts. I've seen
in the last few years. Is it fragrant?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2020)

abax said:


> Wuh oh, repot time. It appears the dorsal is standing
> tall and that seems unusual for most Catts. I've seen
> in the last few years. Is it fragrant?


Yes repot after blooming, maybe lol.
Some catts do have naturally straight dorsal sepals lke my labiata 'The Three Amigos' 
This one was helped a bit with grooming for better presentation. It normally curls back.
Yes like other trianaes, it is quite fragrant.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2020)

very pretty


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2020)

how did you groom the dorsal?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> how did you groom the dorsal?


Stake the flower to lean back onto the stake with the dorsal centered and straightened on the said stake. Take a bit of time and gentle hands. In 3 days the dorsal will hold when released.


----------



## PeteM (May 1, 2020)

Looks like you have been growing this a while, where did you pick this one up?

Does it usually bloom on multiple leads in the spring?.. I see a few other sheaths..
semi hydro? - is this the method you were talking about.
haha. yes. I am mentally repotting and dividing this for you!.. I see a new growth on the other side and a clean line in there where you can give it a little 'snip', Dr.


----------



## southernbelle (May 1, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks all. More pics today:
> 
> View attachment 19764
> View attachment 19765
> ...


Oh my gosh DrLeslieEe, this is gorgeous!! Any chance I could get a division? Very rich color!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Looks like you have been growing this a while, where did you pick this one up?
> 
> Does it usually bloom on multiple leads in the spring?.. I see a few other sheaths..
> semi hydro? - is this the method you were talking about.
> haha. yes. I am mentally repotting and dividing this for you!.. I see a new growth on the other side and a clean line in there where you can give it a little 'snip', Dr.


I wish I had help in repotting my cattleyas. They are in serious need. I see three areas to divide as well. 

I got this one from EBay from Steven in California about 4/5 years ago. I have divided it twice, one division with a friend (fellow judge) and another I donated to the Montreal Botanical Garden. 

This plant is not in swc yet. It is in bark mix that happens to sit in a vase for now. Well, for a year lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Oh my gosh DrLeslieEe, this is gorgeous!! Any chance I could get a division? Very rich color!!


Thanks for loving it lol. 

I am in Canada and can’t ship/transport plants to US (I assume you’re there?). 

I might consider selling or trading a piece at the 9:30 pm position (in pot) with 3 bulbs plus new lead.


----------



## southernbelle (May 1, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks for loving it lol.
> 
> I am in Canada and can’t ship/transport plants to US (I assume you’re there?).
> 
> I might consider selling or trading a piece at the 9:30 pm position (in pot) with 3 bulbs plus new lead.


I am in the U.S., in Virginia. Not sure I understand, if trading, it would still have to be shipped/transported right?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 2, 2020)

Unfortunately I cannot ship plants to US as numerous permits are needed which I don’t have or can get. There are divisions of this plant available from some US vendors (such as Chadwick and Orchids Limited). Try there?


----------



## southernbelle (May 2, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Unfortunately I cannot ship plants to US as numerous permits are needed which I don’t have or can get. There are divisions of this plant available from some US vendors (such as Chadwick and Orchids Limited). Try there?


Orchids Ltd has it for $600 and pic isnt as nice as yours. I did t see it on Chadwick’s list. I’ll look around, thanks.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Orchids Ltd has it for $600 and pic isnt as nice as yours. I did t see it on Chadwick’s list. I’ll look around, thanks.


Wow the division price has gone up indeed. Wishing you luck in your search!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

Another year has passed and the plant is growing with 6 leads, but only one came up with buds. Oh well... better than none right?


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 22, 2021)

beautiful flower! What kind of artificial light to you use to grow your Cattleyas?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks! 

I use T5s four tubes 1.5 feet from plants, getting about 2200 fc.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 23, 2021)

Extremely wonderful!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 23, 2021)

How about spectral characteristics of tubes (eg. Kelvin)?


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 23, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I use T5s four tubes 1.5 feet from plants, getting about 2200 fc.



Are they the T5HO that is really bright?


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 23, 2021)

How do you manage to get so many leads?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> How about spectral characteristics of tubes (eg. Kelvin)?


6500K x 2 tunes
10,000K x 2 tubes


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Are they the T5HO that is really bright?


Yes the 4 feet high intensity rubes from sunblaster.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> How do you manage to get so many leads?


It's a vigorous clone that I've cut off 4 pieces over last 3 years. Each cut triggers side branches.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 23, 2021)

Striking!! Mine is still blooming on the one lead (original two blooms), but the other leads aren’t progressing. At least not yet. Since it’s the first bloom of it for me, I don’t know what to expect.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Striking!! Mine is still blooming on the one lead (original two blooms), but the other leads aren’t progressing. At least not yet.


Thanks SB, the other leads on mine might still bloom eventhough new growths are starting. Yours might too but best if they grow over this year to get stronger with new roots.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks SB, the other leads on mine might still bloom eventhough new growths are starting. Yours might too but best if they grow over this year to get stronger with new roots.


Was just watering and noticed one of the sheaths has buds! Yay!!


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 24, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It's a vigorous clone that I've cut off 4 pieces over last 3 years. Each cut triggers side branches.


Thanks, maybe on day when I have more experience under my belt I'll try that.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 26, 2021)

The plant is so ready to be divided.. hint hint to those in the know lol. Just a cut away (pun intended lol).


----------



## monocotman (Feb 26, 2021)

That is an amazing clone!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 26, 2021)

Its a lovely flower.
Can I ask how you know this isnt a hybrid?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 27, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Its a lovely flower.
> Can I ask how you know this isnt a hybrid?


Several reasons:

1. It flowers during trianae season
2. Makes growths and roots as trianae
3. There are flamea forms of this species in great abundance from the wild
4. It was selected by well known cattleya growers
5. It is accepted as a true species by respected cattleya experts (including taxonomists)

If any of those criterias are in question (for any species out there), it creates a doubt. That plant will forever be questioned of its authenticity (such as walkeriana alba 'Kenny' or lueddemaniana semialba flamea 'Cerro Verde').

This plant fulfills the 5 criterias above, and is therefore by that nature, confirmed as a true identity to its name. It has never been doubted.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 27, 2021)

Superb! Really love this one!


----------

